# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  من گفتم اگه دارو تهران نیارم میمیرم!

## fateme12

امروز یه حسی بهم گفت بیام اینجا و وقتی اومدم تاپیک قدیمیمو دیدم ،تعجب کردم صفحه آخرشو دیدم ظاهراً یکی میخرم کرده بود و بقیه سرزنشش کردن،حتی نرفتم ببینم کی بوده و چی گفته،اشکالی نداره اگه باعث شد با تحقیر کردن من حس بهتری به زندگیش پیدا کنه نوش جونش، یادمه تو اوج ناامیدی اینجا تاپیک میزدم و میومدم می‌دیدم هیچکس یه جوابم نداده،حالا بعد این همه مدت 6صفحه رفته جلو!!! بعد کنکور خیلی سرزنش شنیدم ولی هیچکدوم مثه دیدن این موضوع اونقدر برام درد نداشت که به هق هق بیفتم،شاید اگه همون اسفند فقط یک نفر از در دوستی وارد میشد و بامن حرف میزد  منم روحیه پیدا میکردم ولی شایدم نه تقصیر منه که از آدما گدایی انگیزه میکردم....

----------


## fateme12

خطاب  به( انسان)هایی که از من دفاع کردن میگم، من چهار هفته مونده به کنکور به خودم اومدم و تا قبلش که هیچی نخوندم بعد اون روزی ده ساعت خوندم و نتیجه شد9800منطقه دو و پرستاری یا دامپزشکی شهر خودم رو میارم و راضیم، شاید یکم دیر ولی بالاخره فهمیدم همه چی به خودم بستگی داره، حالم خوبه به مهاجرت فکر میکنم زبان میخونم رانندگی یاد میگیرم و نه  از غصه مردم نه عقده ای شدم، فقط درس گرفتم که آدما قرار نیست هیییییییچ کمکی به من بکنن و همه چی دست خودمه، اینم یادگرفتم که وقتی کسی کمک میخواد در لحظه بهش کمک کنم نه بعد شیش ماه مسخرس کنم،خداروشکر که هیچوقت اینقدر نفرت انگیز نمیشم که با کوچیک کردن بقیه خودمو گنده کنم، خداروشکر که خودمو خدا نمی‌بینم و فکر نمیکنم اگه کسی اشتباهی کرد منم که باید قضاوت کنم خداروشکر

----------


## indomitable

چرا انقد حرف بقیه براتون مهمه اخه؟
خیلیا تو این مسیر ممکنه بگن نمیتونی ،یه عده ی کمی هم بگن میتونی و تلاشتو بکن...دلیل نمیشه شماها خودتون رو درگیر تک تک حرفای اونا بکنید ک
دلیل نمیشه به اونا ثابت کنید که تونستید...شما باید خودتونو باور داشته باشید وگرنه باور داشتن من یا یه مجازی دیگ چ فرقی ب حال تو داره اخه دختر خوب؟

دست از اثبات خود برای دیگران بردارید

----------


## fateme12

دقیقا همینه که میگید منم یکم دیر ولی بالاخره به این حرف رسیدم، به هر حال منم از سنگ نیستم که یه آدمی که هیچ ربطی بهم نداره بعد این همه وقت یه بهونه واسه تحقیر من پیداکرده و من عین خیالم نباشه،

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> نتیجه شد9800منطقه دو و پرستاری یا دامپزشکی شهر خودم رو میارم و راضیم،


سلام؛ واقعا با 10k منطقه 2 هم میشه رفت دامپزشکی؟ کدوم شهر؟

----------


## lix_Max

با مدت زمان کمی که خوندی رتبت خوب شده ، تبریک .
درمورد دامپزشکی سوالی داشتی میتونم جواب بدم

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> سلام؛ واقعا با 10k منطقه 2 هم میشه رفت دامپزشکی؟ کدوم شهر؟


خرم آباد، مشهد، کرمان و کلی جای دیگه

----------


## Khazan1

به پشمت ملت کلا یه جا باید داشته باشن برای خالی کردن عقده هاشون:/کلا تو انجمن خیلیا فک می کنن شاخن من نظرای شخمیشونو میخونم تا چند دیقه پوکرم بعدم میزنم زیر خنده:/
هر رشته ای میری تا زمانی که بهترین خودت باشی و از کارت لذت ببری عالیه  :34: 
این تایپیکم کسی زر بزنه با من طرفه :17:  :17:

----------


## M.Sina.Heydari

سلام
خوشحالم که به رتبه ی دلخواهتون رسیدید
تبریک میگم و
خداروشکر

----------


## indomitable

> دقیقا همینه که میگید منم یکم دیر ولی بالاخره به این حرف رسیدم، به هر حال منم از سنگ نیستم که یه آدمی که هیچ ربطی بهم نداره بعد این همه وقت یه بهونه واسه تحقیر من پیداکرده و من عین خیالم نباشه،


تاپیک احیای خفته اون اولاش رو ببین چقد اون۱۴٠۱منو کوبید به خاطر تراز کمم ولی من به یه ورمم نبود و حتی نمیتونی بین همه حرفاش یه حرف منو پیدا کنی ینی دریغ از یه اهمیت و واقن وقتی میخونم پیاماشو غش غش میخندم از خنده.
ولی در نهایت من به هدفم رسیدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام؛ واقعا با 10k منطقه 2 هم میشه رفت دامپزشکی؟ کدوم شهر؟


اکثر شهرارو میتونه بیاره حتی روزانه..نوبت دوم که مثلا سمنان تا 22 هزار قبول شدن..البته یکم مشکوکه ولی آزاد ها هم تا 14-15 هزار هست.ارومیه هم پولیش تا 15-16 هزار

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> امروز یه حسی بهم گفت بیام اینجا و وقتی اومدم تاپیک قدیمیمو دیدم ،تعجب کردم صفحه آخرشو دیدم ظاهراً یکی میخرم کرده بود و بقیه سرزنشش کردن،حتی نرفتم ببینم کی بوده و چی گفته،اشکالی نداره اگه باعث شد با تحقیر کردن من حس بهتری به زندگیش پیدا کنه نوش جونش، یادمه تو اوج ناامیدی اینجا تاپیک میزدم و میومدم می‌دیدم هیچکس یه جوابم نداده،حالا بعد این همه مدت 6صفحه رفته جلو!!! بعد کنکور خیلی سرزنش شنیدم ولی هیچکدوم مثه دیدن این موضوع اونقدر برام درد نداشت که به هق هق بیفتم،شاید اگه همون اسفند فقط یک نفر از در دوستی وارد میشد و بامن حرف میزد  منم روحیه پیدا میکردم ولی شایدم نه تقصیر منه که از آدما گدایی انگیزه میکردم....


عزیزدلم :Yahoo (65): 
خیلی خوشحالم برات :Yahoo (8): 
امیدوارم همیشه شاد و سلامت باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## CrdTr-

> خطاب  به( انسان)هایی که از من دفاع کردن میگم، من چهار هفته مونده به کنکور به خودم اومدم و تا قبلش که هیچی نخوندم بعد اون روزی ده ساعت خوندم و نتیجه شد9800منطقه دو و پرستاری یا دامپزشکی شهر خودم رو میارم و راضیم، شاید یکم دیر ولی بالاخره فهمیدم همه چی به خودم بستگی داره، حالم خوبه به مهاجرت فکر میکنم زبان میخونم رانندگی یاد میگیرم و نه  از غصه مردم نه عقده ای شدم، فقط درس گرفتم که آدما قرار نیست هیییییییچ کمکی به من بکنن و همه چی دست خودمه، اینم یادگرفتم که وقتی کسی کمک میخواد در لحظه بهش کمک کنم نه بعد شیش ماه مسخرس کنم،خداروشکر که هیچوقت اینقدر نفرت انگیز نمیشم که با کوچیک کردن بقیه خودمو گنده کنم، خداروشکر که خودمو خدا نمی‌بینم و فکر نمیکنم اگه کسی اشتباهی کرد منم که باید قضاوت کنم خداروشکر


خوبه که این درس رو همینجا به صورت ناشناس توی یه فروم گرفتی و چهار روز دیگه هیچکس هیچی یادش نیست ولی تو یادت میمونه که آدمی به تلاش و پشتکاره و کسی به فکرت نیست مگر اینکه خودت به فکر خودت باشی.
خیلی ها همین درس رو توی ابعاد بزرگتر جامعه میبینن، با خسارت بیشتر...
درهرصورت امیدوارم توی مسیری که توش پا گذاشتی موفق باشی

----------


## Lullaby

*سلام عزیزم: )

اون شخص نه فقط تاپیکِ شما بلکه تاپیکِ خیلیا رو آپ کرد و به قول شما سعی در تحقیر و تمسخرِ چند تا نوجوونِ پشت کنکوری داشت: )
واقعا باعثِ تاسفِ...
و بیشتر از اون برای کسایی تاسف میخورم که کارش رو تایید کردن!!!!!
بگذریم.
خوشحالم از اینکه از نتیجه ای که گرفتی راضی هستی.
برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم دخترِ خوب^^*

----------


## telma_alen

از بلند شدنت بسی لذت بردم
قدرتمندترم شدی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Farzanh

تاوقتی زمین نخوری تا وقتی که بلند نشی تا وقتی ک زخمی نشی،تا وقتی آسیب نبینی تا وقتی شکست نخوری تا وقتی که اشتباه نکنی موفق نمیشی 
نظر شخصیه من اینه گاهی وقتا یه تلنگر نیازه حالا هر چند کوبنده 
آقای جوزفم به نظر من نه عقده ای تشریف دارن نه با آپ کردن این تایپیک ها هدفی نه دشمنیه با شما 
هر ساله خیلیا میان از این تایپیکا میزنن ومیگن میایم بعد اعلام نتایج نتیجش میگیم ولی دیگه خبری از نتیجه نمیشه 
حالا فارغ از این که نتیجه چی بود 
این میتونه یه تلنگر واسه خیلیا باشه که اگه میخان شروع کنن الان وقتشه نه چن هفته مونده به کنکور

----------


## Mohamad_R

*کلیه کاربرا لازمه که یه دوره فشرده برن تویتر! 

یعنی کسی که میره نت میگیره برای اولین بار بهتره که شرکت اینترنت براش یه اکانت تویتر هم بده . 

تویتر اوج بی رحمی و گیس و گیس کشی در مدیاس ، یعنی بعد اونجا شما میفهمی که نه نت جای باز کردن غم غصه هاته نه جای مشورت و نمیدونم هرچیزی که برات تاثیر بزاره! 

گاها مشکل خودمون هم هست که بعضی چیزا رو میایم و میگیم و اجازه میدیم بقیه نظر بدن ، نظر در مورد احساس اونموقت!*

----------


## .Delaram

من نه کاری به موضوع دارم نه حرفایی ک شنیدی نه هیچ چیز دیگه ای
فقط اگه با ۴ هفته ۱۰هزار شدی دمت گرم فوق العاده بوده کارت

----------


## B.R

شاید هدفش ازاین کار تلنگری برا بقیه بوده ک ب خودشون بیان
جوزف خیلی ب بقیه کمک کرده فک نمیکنم قصد تمسخر داشته باشه 
مثبت بین باش گلم 
سوای همه ی اینا واقعااااا تبریک میگم تو چهار هفته زیر ده هزار عالی بوده من از الان میگم بخونم برا ده هزار سال بعد  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Adame khob

[QUOTE=fateme12;1742529]خطاب  به( انسان)هایی که از من دفاع کردن میگم،

الان انسان هایی که ازتون دفاع کردن رفتن تو پرانتز :Yahoo (21): 
شما که نخوندید طرف چی نوشته چطور برداشت کردید داره تحقیرتون میکنه
آپ شدن یه تاپیک هایی به کنکوری ها میتونه کمک کنه که بجنبن
بابت نتیجتون هم تبریک میگم خیلی خوب بود
(شنیدم تو دنیا دامپزشکی خیلی طرفدار داره)
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## la fille

> *کلیه کاربرا لازمه که یه دوره فشرده برن تویتر! 
> 
> یعنی کسی که میره نت میگیره برای اولین بار بهتره که شرکت اینترنت براش یه اکانت تویتر هم بده . 
> 
> تویتر اوج بی رحمی و گیس و گیس کشی در مدیاس ، یعنی بعد اونجا شما میفهمی که نه نت جای باز کردن غم غصه هاته نه جای مشورت و نمیدونم هرچیزی که برات تاثیر بزاره! 
> 
> گاها مشکل خودمون هم هست که بعضی چیزا رو میایم و میگیم و اجازه میدیم بقیه نظر بدن ، نظر در مورد احساس اونموقت!*


اما این بدترین توصیه ای بود که یه زخم خورده از توییتر فارسی میتونست بکنه :Yahoo (20):  
آیدی بدید فیض ببریم جناب محمد آر

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط la fille


اما این بدترین توصیه ای بود که یه زخم خورده از توییتر فارسی میتونست بکنه 
آیدی بدید فیض ببریم جناب محمد آر


نه خواهشا تویترم رو دیگه ندونین 

اسم یکی از دوستان جومونگ هست و عکس اون 

کلا از همین حال پشیمونیم به خاطر کامنت های بد اموز ابراز شرمندگی میکنم*

----------


## NoBogh

امکان نداره تو 1ماه بشه 10هزار شد، مگر اینکه ریاضی باشی یا انسانی
ویرایش: 28روز

----------


## Mina_medicine

*سال کنکور آدمو بزرگ میکنه 
خوش حالم ازنتیجه گیری ای که در آخر و پست دومت گرفتی*

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام؛ واقعا با 10k منطقه 2 هم میشه رفت دامپزشکی؟ کدوم شهر؟


*دانشگاه آزاد ها و نوبت دوم دانشگاه روزانه رنج رتبه اشون به ده دوازده هزار منطقه دو میرسه
رتبه اش معقوله واسه دام*

----------


## Fawzi

بسلامتی کسی که جونشو بخاطر دارو نگرفت  :Yahoo (21): 
گودلاک فور اور ♥︎

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

چقدر خوشحالم برات دختر :Yahoo (1):  امیدوارم کلییی موفق باشی. خیلی خوبه با خودت به صلح رسیدی. کاش منم برسم به این حالت . بازم برات آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## ARONDEMO

دسخوش وافعا :Yahoo (72):  خیلی خوبه اگه تو چهارهفته این رتبرو آوردی یعنی دمت گرم واقعا...به نظر من تو الان نباید زیاد ناراحت باشی فدای سرت اگه چیزی که میخواستی نشد نیازی نیست دنبال حرف اینو اون باشی به غیر خودت هیچکس نمیتونه به دادت برسه...تو بهترین خودتو نشون داده هر چند هم زمانت محدود بود...تو باز تلاش کردی خیلیا حتی چهارساله ول میگردن از اینجا به اونجا میرن ...به امید اینکه پزشکی و دارو و..بیارن جمله ثابتشونم شده ایشالله سال بعد...تو اینو نگفتی...میتونستی بگی ایشالله سال بعد...ولی نگفتی و تلاشتو کردی ...باریکلا دختر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> این تایپیکم کسی زر بزنه با من طرفه


چقد شبیه میم آندراس شد  :Yahoo (20):   الان بالاش نوشته بن شدم

----------

